# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  naturalidad condicionada.

## t.barrie

Se trata de un tema que me gustaría que comentásemos. Me han surgido una serie de dudas y creo que es un tema bastante interesante a estudiar.


He estado estudiando un juego de Riboó, y habla de la importancia de condicionar al espectador, y va más allá, en este juego en cuestión, explica antes de empezar a hacer el juego, en que consiste, que es lo que va a pasar, y en esta explicación, hace exactamente todos los movimientos que hará después, pero sin trampa. Pretende condicionar al espectador, pero... ¿no pierde el efecto al explicar de antemano lo que va a pasar? En este juego en concreto creo que no, pues se presenta como un experimento y la presentación da juego a que se explique antes lo que vamos a intentar, pero ¿y en otros? ¿vale la pena condicionar antes, o es durante? Y al perder tiempo al principio para explicar esto, para condicionar, puede que el espectador pierda interés...¿no?


 Al construir una rutina, al trabajar un juego, ¿cuanta importancia se le tiene que dar a condicionar al espectador? ¿es realmente importante esto?

¿Todas las técnicas necesitan el mismo condicionamiento? En las falsas dada o en el doble lift  se insiste a realizar la acción de manera idéntica cuando se haga con trampa o sin trampa, pero ¿y en otras técnicas?

¿Es realmente importante condicionar al espectador para que al efectuar la acción secreta esta pase desapercibida, pase como “normal”? En la teoría si, pero... ¿como llevarlo a la práctica? Por ejemplo, si en un juego se realiza el culebreo, siempre que muestres cuatro cartas, ¿se tienen que mostrar mediante el culebreo aunque no sea necesario? Y lo mismo con la elmsley, que hacemos , mostramos las cartas con una elmsley para condicionar?  He estado pensando, y en pocos juegos intento condicionar al espectador ¿ha de hacerse según el juego, estudiar el condicionamiento dentro de la estructura de una rutina o simplemente siempre hay que estar condicionando?

Bueno, a ver si el tema da para algo o soy yo el que me estoy liando un poco con todo esto y se trata de preguntas absurdas... :Confused:  :Confused: 

Un saludo

----------


## Magnano

hay tema para mucho aqui, yo lo pense con el dl, creo que lo he repetido mil veces, pero hay va por si a alguien se le ha pasado por alto, la primera vez que lei de su existencia coji la baraja y le di la vuelta a la carta superior, miré como lo hacia y así surgió mi primer doble, supuse que era la manera mas natural de hacerlo, colgué un par de vídeos y fué duramente criticado (gracias a todos los que lo hicieron), ahora lo hago bastante bonito, creo. (me he desviado)
la cosa es, porque si quiero enseñar 8 cartas las cojo de una manera, para enseñar cuatro las cojo de otra y para contar las que sean de otra manera?? me lo he preguntado varias veces y sigo buscando respuesta. Una amiga le hice el triple corte y me dijo: porque has cortado así?? seguro que ya me has hecho trampa, porque sino no hubieses cortado asi...
¿que opinais?

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

> ¿no pierde el efecto al explicar de antemano lo que va a pasar?




No se pierde el efecto, lo que se pierde es la sorpresa (si se hace lo que se ha dicho)  pero se gana suspense, como decía Carrol se diferencian efetos de sorpresa y de suspense. El suspense es una emoción que hay que buscar cuando sea posible, genera mucha tensión que se resuelve en el aplauso.  Tambíén supone un reto para el mago, el método tiene que ser adecuado para poder adelantar el efecto. 

Si adelantas el efecto que vas a cambiar de color la baraja usando la mezcla hindú pues mala cosa (porque tal cual esta planteado es un efecto de sopresa) .

Si en una reunión de ases adelantas que los ases van a reunirse les tienes a todos pensando "pero comor??".

Los efectos que se repiten normalmente se plantean como suspense (reunión de ases, viajes a los bolsillos, ambicionsa...), se adelanta lo que va a pasar y va en beneficio del juego. 

También hay exepciones en el límite, se me ocurre un caso curioso curioso como las cartas debajo de la caja de Mariano Goñi, en que un efecto se repite sistematicamente, y te las arreglas para que se sorprendan cada vez.

Acerca del condicionamiento

Bueno son un monton de preguntas, desde mi limitada experiencia puedo escrbir algunas cosas pero ahora no tengo tiempo (cachis!!), asi que por el momento me quedo como tu esperando a ver que dicen los demás.

Son muchas las cosas que se han de tener en cuenta cuando uno se plantea construir una rutina (estrucuta, efecto, cobertura, método, y toda la terminilogia ascaniana) pero no son reglas sino directrices. No se pueden condicionar todas las trampas que se hagan, para algunas no es necesario, para otras se puede encontrar la solución para hacerlo en la misma rutina, otras las condicionas siempre...  trampas no tiene porque ser técnicas concretas, sino secuencias de movimientos, que tambien hay que plantearse condicionar. 

Cada nuevo juego es un mundo, una excepción.  

Al final he largado algo, no me puedo callar... 

un saludo

----------


## Moss

Pues yo condiciono todo el tiempo. Creo, que a veces, llego a obsesionarme.

Puedo estar semanas sin hacer un juego pero condiciono cuando me siento, cuando fumo, cuando estoy de pié en una posición relajada,cuando me coloco las gafas, cuando apoyo las manos en la mesa tomándo algo con los amigos, me da igual, el caso es que la gente vea que esos gestos son míos, que forman parte de mí; son *naturales*. Esto en lo que se refiere a mi vida diaria. 

Cuando hago un juego, más de lo mismo: ya puedo hacer el Doble Predicción que en cualquier momento que cierre una extensión, simulo el salto. Como si fuera un "tic", cierro la extensión y hago un pequeño rifleo por el lado corto inferior. Cuando volteo una carta, condiciono; cuando pago con una moneda...la paso de una mano a otra y luego la entrego, etc, etc. (ya os decía que estoy obsesionado). La culpa la tiene Allan Pease y su lenguaje corporal que me tiene loco.  :Smile1: 

Para *dcmoreno:* Si tu amiga te dijo que estabas haciendo trampas por cortar así, es que seguro que las estabas haciendo. Sí hubieras cortado sin trampa antes un par de veces y le hubieras dado a mezclar podrías haber hecho lo que te diese la gana. Seguro.

Que rule.

----------


## katos

Desde mi modesta e inexperta opinión estoy cerca de la obsesión de Moss para poder alcanzar esa naturalidad homogénea es mis movimientos.
Procuro mezclar siempre en falso, cortar en falso siempre, lo mismo al enseñar cuatro cartas, que son cuatro uso el mismo movimiento que cuando tengo cinco, aunque el juego no lo requiera...
No sé donde lo leí pero lo leí aquí y me está funcionando por ahora. No lo veo como una manera de practicar pero si como una manera de educar a la gente que me ve haciendo juegos a que yo muevo y manejo las cartas de esa manera, una manera como otra de condicionar no?...que procuro que sea a la vez que homogénea, natural y personal.

Saludos y Magia para Todos

----------


## Ella

un tema interesante, desde luego...

pero...no has dicho el nombre del juego de riobbo, verdad t.barrie?? me gustaria leer lo que se dice exactamente.

a ver, con tantas preguntas ya no se por donde empezar pero lo intentare.

esta mal decir lo que va a pasar? para nada...pero claro, no es algo dogmatico, tenemos que ver todas estas cosas como recursos que haran que en el juego se pueda resaltar unas u otras cosas.
en este caso el decir lo que va a pasar no tiene porque ser algo que cause una perdida de interes en el espectador, ya que el quiere averiguar el truco, por tanto ha de estar el juego estructurado de forma que pese a saber en todo monento lo que sucedera  y el este con todos sus sentidos atento....siempre sucede la magia, llegando a sorprenderse con cada efecto.
por ejemplo, un pasa pasa de monedas, tras el 1º  viaje ya se sabe lo que va a pasar con las otras 3; lo mismo en una ambiciosa. solamente se pierde el interes cuando el juego esta mal estructurado y no se llega a emocionar al espectador. cuando todo se vuelve "mas de lo mismo" es cuando se pierde interes.

para conseguirlo hace falta jugar con la claridad expositiva y las dificultades que se añaden que imposibiliten que lo va a pasar...pero igual pasa.

evidentemente, un juego que esta diseñado para que sorprenda no estaria bien decir lo que va a pasar.

tampoco es igual decir lo que va a pasar antes de cualquier movimiento, que una vez realizada la trampa.....


bueno, volviendo al tema del condicionamiento:

yo lo veo asi:
1º- se ha de elegir la tecnica mas apropiada, mas correcta, teniendo en cuenta la economia del movimiento:“La técnica buena es la que parece que no existe”
2º- esta tecnica tiene que ser realizada de por si de forma natural, sin pensar, lo que ascanio llamaba "ingravidez"
en el caso que no lo fuese, se plantea un condicionamiento del movimiento durante la rutina para que no se perciva.

aqui se esta confundiendo a la hora de hablar de la "naturalidad condicionada" ya que si lo que hacemos es hacer un movimiento de la forma mas natural posible, no se esta condicionando, cuando un movimiento se realiza siempre de la misma forma para que pase desapercibido al espectador, es cuando el movimiento se fuerza a ser normal, aunque no lo sea.
un ejemplo puede ser la posicion que adopta tamariz con la mano en la cintura, o la manera personal de hacer magia de lenart green.

----------


## t.barrie

Bueno, veo que esto va en marcha. Realmente he planteado muchas preguntas, puede que demasiadas.

En primer lugar, el tema de decir lo que va a pasar veo que está más o menos claro, voy aclarándome. Supongo que se renuncia a la sorpresa pero se gana en el misterio, algo de esto se hablo en el hilo de las emociones. Si además, aprovechamos esto para realizar una “finta” y así ir condicionando al espectador para lo que va a pasar, matamos dos pájaros de un tiro, creamos el misterio, planteamos la imposibilidad de lo que va a pasar y además condicionamos al espectador haciendo ”normales” ciertos movimientos.



Lo que comentaba sobre que técnicas són necesarias que sean condicionadas y que no, me quedo con esto:




> 2º- esta tecnica tiene que ser realizada de por si de forma natural, sin pensar, lo que ascanio llamaba "ingravidez"
> en el caso que no lo fuese, se plantea un condicionamiento del movimiento durante la rutina para que no se perciva.
> 
> .


 
Entonces, hay que elegir que técnicas necesitan condicionamiento y cuales no, dependiendo de la “normalidad” aparente de cada una de ellas, y estudiar dentro del juego la posibilidad de condicionarla.

Diferenciamos entonces tecnicas que son naturales por si mismas, de aquellas que no lo son, y son estas últimas las que se tienen que condicionar.
¿que técnicas serían las menos "normales"?



PD:El juego en cuestión, que me hizo pensar en todo esto del condicionamiento es “los viajeros del tiempo".

Un saludo :Wink1:

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo estoy con ella, se necesita "condicionar" aquellas técnicas, o movimientos que no son naturales en un juego, precisamente para que un espectador no lo note y lo tome como algo "normal".

Uno de los ejemplos más claros lo tenéis en el agua y aceite de Ascanio, como coloca las cartas en extensión, aparentemente para colocar las de la otra mano  de un modo claro, y como esos mismos movimientos se usan en la siguiente fase para hacer la trampa. Para el espectador, todo ha sido igual que la primera vez. Y como la primera vez no ha pasado nada, no sospecha de la segunda vez. Eso es una acción condicionada.

Para los demás juegos pues depende de lo qué y cómo se necesite. En numismagia es mucho más frecuente usar acciones condidionadas, y acciones sedal, precisamente porque por la propia naturaleza de las monedas, la mayoría de las técnicas no son naturales en un espectador. Empezando porque no suele manipularlas.

Por tanto, y como es lógico, cuando estudiamos un juego hay que simplificar y economizar. Pero cuando en algún punto no queda más remedio que ejecutr un movimiento "raro" o una técnica que se note que es una técnica, podemos jugar a "condicionarla".

En el area secreta tenéis también un juego sencillito de monedas descrito por mi, donde se ve perfectamente lo que es acción condicionada.

Pero vamos, que esto es sólo una opinión de un novato, ya sabéis  :302:

----------


## Luis Vicente

> Yo estoy con ella, se necesita "condicionar" aquellas técnicas, o movimientos que no son naturales en un juego, precisamente para que un espectador no lo note y lo tome como algo "normal". 
> 
> Para los demás juegos pues depende de lo qué y cómo se necesite. 
> 
> La mayoría de las técnicas no son naturales en un espectador.


 
Este extracto de Eidanyoson explica exactamente el tema tratado y poco más se necesita añadir.

Me gustaría compartir algunas reflexiones:

Yo no me obsesiono en absoluto con la naturalidad condicionada. La mayoria de las tecnicas básicas que vienen en los libros de cartomagia tienen apariencia de normales (inocuas) y no hace falta condicionarlas, aunque no haya ningún espectador que haga cosas parecidas. En muchos libros, incluso de profesionales de muchos años te dicen no hagas esto, o aquello que no es normal.¡Una tontería! Ellos mismos hacen el volteo de una carta "como un libro" sobre la baraja y lo consideran "normal" ¿hay algún espectador que haga eso? 

La gente no se suele lanzar la moneda de una mano a otra por el aire. La pone, pero curiosamente engaña más si parece que cae viajando por el aire a la otra mano que el ponerla con la otra, que da más posibilidad de trampa al estar las manos juntas. Además, no es antinatural lanzarla, todos hemos lanzado pequeños objetos o pelotas de una mano a otra.

*Lo natural no es lo que hace el público profano. Lo natural es lo que da esa impresión dentro del contexto del manejo del mago.*

¿Hay algo más antinatural y extravagante que el manejo de Vallarino? Y a él le queda de maravilla.

Otras veces, nos obsesionamos con tonterías como: "esa sujeción de la moneda no es normal..." La cogida para hacer el torniquete (hay magos que dicen que no es corriente) y en cambio justifica facilmente porque la tomas por sus cantos para enseñarla. No hay una manera lógica de enseñar una moneda, pues el público no se pasa la vida mostrando monedas, y esa posición sí que es lógica para mostrar algo.

Esos mismos magos que critican pases clásicos diciendo que son raros, hacen la cuenta Emsley como está ahora de moda, que es lo más antinatural del mundo: un diestro que cuenta las cartas usando la zurda, desde la punta de los dedos derechos...¡Toma ya, naturalidad! Pero todos sabemos que engaña... y sin embargo, ningún espectador del mundo, ni zurdos, ni diestros, cuentan así las cartas. Pero tiene apariencia inocua. 

En cambio, hay movimientos naturales que no parecen inocuos. Si le dices a un espectador que tome una moneda de la mesa, (la cogerá con la derecha normalmente), que la pase a la mano izquierda y cierrre la mano (dicho seguido). Probablemente lo haga sin dejar ver bien la moneda al ponerla en la m.i. Eso sería una acción natural, pero si la hacemos así, los magos suscitaríamos más sopechas que empleando uno de esos falsos depósitos "artificiosos" (de los buenos) pero producen la ilusión de que la moneda está en la otra mano.

Concluyo, solo hay que condicionar cuando de verdad sea preciso por la armonía del juego. Si tomas cartas de encima contando 5, enseñándolas para volverlas boca abajo sobre la mesa, y tienes que hacer un doble en la tercera, es obvio que tienes que imitar el movimiento del doble en todas, pues se notaria la diferencia del movimiento, resaltado por una pérdida de ritmo.

*Hay que condicionar los movimientos raros que, además, puedan producir la sospecha de ser tramposos.*

----------


## t.barrie

Entiendo entonces que no es tan importante, realmente si entendemos por normal aquello que haría un espectador casi nada de lo que hacemos sería normal, pues el espectador no se dedica a ir contando cartas, mostrar monedas.. Entonces de lo que se trata es conseguir hacer las tecnicas con esa "ingravidez" que comentaba Ella.

Y además, para los que empezamos, cuando estudiamos un juego, si este necesita condicionamiento en algún momento,este condicionamiento vendrá detallado en el libro en cuestión, por tanto tampoco es necesario darle muchas vueltas al tema, ¿no?

No se... creía que era un tema al que se le debía prestar más atención de la que estaba dedicándole, pero llego a la conclusión que tapoco es necesario obsesionarse con ello.

Algunos movimientos necessitan condicionamiento, pero la mayoría solo se trata de hacerlos "bien", pues ya estan pensados para pasar desapercibidos...

Un saludo.

----------


## Ella

hombre, tampoco es que no sea importante
de hecho es una pieza fundamental en muchos magos ya que gracias a ella han podido crear su propio estilo y personalidad.
vicente ha nombrado a Vallarino, yo agregaria tambien a Damaso
aparte no solamente condiciona una imagen externa, es decir,el modo en que se ve una tecnica, si no tambien puede justificar el momento de realizarla.
por ejemplo el llevar las manos al regazo al relajar el cuerpo.
solamente los "magos" ven el poner la mano en el regazo como accion inocua algo contraproducente, de hecho, muchas veces se lleva a tal extremo que la mano se ha de poner alli las minimas veces posibles, si se pones es solo para hacer la trampa y si se hace esta tiene que ser inadvertida, es decir, nadie tiene que ver que la mano bajo...
pues no tiene porque ser asi.

aveces los numismagos condicionan un fd, pero no porque el fd no sea natural, si no que buscan reforzar el efecto, es decir, hacen un fd sin trampa y luego lo repiten con trampa...pero en este caso el condicionamiento no es porque el movimiento sea "antinatural" si no que sirve para remarcar el hecho que la moneda se deja en la mano.


y vicente tiene mucha razon en su critica de aquellos magos de la msley rara y demas y los que hacen un doble como abriendo un libro...a la que yo añadiria algo mas:

muchos buscan las tecnicas mas naturales pero sin embargo sus movimientos y construccion no lo es.
que persona dice: "tenemos cuatro cartas: una, dos, tres y cuatro!" jajajajaja

se pueden llegar a condicionar naturales movimientos, o mejor dicho, secuencias de movimientos, que no tienen logica alguna...pero creo que es mejor empezar por un orden y luego recurrir al condicionamiento.

----------


## t.barrie

> hombre, tampoco es que no sea importante
> .


jeje, ya lo se , me refería a que posiblemente le estaba dando demasiada importancia, y he llegado a la conclusión de que "no es tan importante" como yo creía. Esto no quita que si que tenga importancia y  sea un tema a tener en cuenta, y a estudiar. 

¡Hay tantas cosas que se tienen que tener en cuenta! Pero en fin, nadie dijo que iba  ser facil esto de la magia..


Un saludo.

----------


## KIKO M

Importancia la justa como todo, supongo que dependiendo del juego sera mas importante o no, en alguno en cuestion si seria conveniente con alguna tecnica plantearselo o no.

Aunque si pienso que es correcto que un mago o aprendiz tenga cierta "base" de movimientos que haga mecanicamente, por ejemplo si el DL lo hace de alguna forma cuando levante una carta simplemente deberia de hacerla de igual forma, igual con los cortes y mezclas, pero me refiero a algo mas general, por ejemplo cuando corto lo hago igual que cuando hago el Triple C. o al hacer corte mano-mesa igual. Es mas tener una forma de moverse que estar acondicionando cada tecnica que se va a utilizar.

es mi opinion.

saludos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo creo que equivocáis los términos.

Una cosa es adecuar la magia a tu forma de ser y estilo (como dice Kiko encima de mi) y otra muy distinta condicionar un elemento concreto de un juego en particular. Eso es la naturalidad condicionada propiamente dicha.

Dicho de otra manera, si yo levanta una carta de una forma X y hago el doble de forma X pues está muy bien, la gente no sospechará y tal y pascual. 

El problema es cuando tengo que hacerlo de forma Y porque no me queda más remedio. Si la gente sabe que es X cuadno vea Y se olerá algo. Ahí es donde entra lo que Ascanio llama Naturalidad Condicionada. Hago movimento/s Y sin trampa antes para que la gente lo tome como natural cuando haga el Y con trampa. 

Si no lo necesito lo haré de forma X. Y eso será mi estilo, con o sin trampa.

Vallarino hace una cuenta rumba porque una flushtration no va con su estilo. Sin embargo hace una rumba y nadie ve nada estraño. Para eso la creó. Si la hago yo pasa al revés, todos se mosquearán porque yo no muevo las cartas así nunca. Así que si necesito hacer una rumba por que no ha más tu tía, puedo intentar condicionarla, y no sólo en ese juego, si no incluso en varios juegos anteriores, si hace falta.

No confundais lo rutinario con lo novedoso. Podéis adaptaros a mover las cartas o las monedas o lo que sea de mil maneras disitntas, haciendo rifleos de vez en cuando para ocultar saltos, y si, es un tipo de condicionammiento, pero no el que se debatía aquí.  Eso es otra cosa.

----------


## Mistico

Abriendo otra puerta en el hilo, (teniendo en cuenta que siempre dependerá del juego en cuestión) ¿condicionamos antes o después? Me explico, podemos hacer una elmsley con trampa y después seguir haciendola a lo largo del juego/rutina/sesión, sin trampa para condicionar a posteriori, o, por el contrario, podemos hacerla sin trampa al principio, y después con trampa.

No sé si ha quedado claro, de hecho, tampoco tengo muy claro que en el primer caso se pueda hablar de condicionamiento propiamente dicho, puesto que más que un condicionamiento es un "¿reforzamiento?". Es una inquietud que me surgió releyendo, hace poco, la GEC 3.

Un saludo.

----------


## KIKO M

mistico a mi se me paso por la cabeza esa duda mientras escribia mi respuesta anterior.

eidanyonson, exactamente no me referia al estilo del mago o de la personalidad, pero si que he dado una vision un poco general que por otra parte tu contestas, yo me referia a tu ejemplo " ...si yo levanta una carta de una forma X y hago el doble de forma X pues está muy bien...", la verdad que no he centrado muy bien la respuesta a lo que se pregunta en el hilo, ni me plantee la situacion de que la gente sabe que es X y ve Y.

estare mas atento la proxima  :Wink1:

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Abriendo otra puerta en el hilo, (teniendo en cuenta que siempre dependerá del juego en cuestión) ¿condicionamos antes o después? Me explico, podemos hacer una elmsley con trampa y después seguir haciendola a lo largo del juego/rutina/sesión, sin trampa para condicionar a posteriori, o, por el contrario, podemos hacerla sin trampa al principio, y después con trampa.
> 
> No sé si ha quedado claro, de hecho, tampoco tengo muy claro que en el primer caso se pueda hablar de condicionamiento propiamente dicho, puesto que más que un condicionamiento es un "¿reforzamiento?". Es una inquietud que me surgió releyendo, hace poco, la GEC 3.
> 
> Un saludo.


Una cosa es el condicionamiento y otra muy distinta el dar legitimidad a acciones pasadas mediante acciones actuales, si quereis llamarle condicionamiento hacedlo, yo dudo ahora mismo existencialmente de todo xD.

Si hay condicionamiento (naturalidad condicionada) y luego se hace la trampa => pasa.

Si se hace la trampa "socialmente aceptable" y luego se da legitimidad => pasa.

Si se hace la trampa "socialmente inaceptable" y luego se le da legitimidad => La gente duda. Para unos pasará, para otros estarás repitiendo "una trampa" que no saben lo que es, pero "algo es".

Y que cada uno interprete el "socialmente aceptable" como quiera, yo diría que es algo así como... "sencillo". O al menos "con lógica" para un espectador.

Como respuesta a quien inició el post: Es radicalmente necesario, beneficioso y diría que casi obligatorio saber qué movimientos condicionar y usarlo siempre que sea necesario.

Toda otro argumento es llevar la contraria porque sí y punto. Unos se justifican en la estética, otros en coreografía, otros en que "de otra forma no se puede", pero lo cierto es que en todas las grandes obras de la Magia existe.

Ejemplos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di4XxI3BzqQ (Richard Ross).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ6veWZQ9Hw (Fred Kaps).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS1ogWcIO5Q (René Lavand, el AMO de esto).

Y un largo etc...

----------


## eidanyoson

MjjMarkos, no te imaginas lo que algunos echamos de menos tu sabiduría.

Por favor, espero que esto sea una vuelta  :Cool1:

----------


## Mistico

Markos no tiene ni idea de esto :P.

Bueno, pues ya dudaba yo de que eso fuera condicionamiento. Lo que no me había planteado tal cual es lo de socialmente aceptable/inaceptable. 

Muchas gracias Markos por tu respuesta. 

Un abrazo.

----------


## angelilliks

Roberto Giobbi lo llama condicionamiento retroactivo. Yo creo que es como creer que el madrid ganará la liga, hay que tener fe. Personalmente, el punto flojo de esto es que sucede después de la trampa, por lo tanto no cubre el momento tramposo. Y mi segunda opinión es que a cualquier cosa se le llama condicionamiento (y se confunde, soltura, fluidez, naturalidad, condicionamiento, y se suelen aplicar mal).

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Es facil perderse en la semantica, más importante que saber como se llaman las conceptos (que se pueden retorcer bastante) , es haber estudiado y haber pensado porque las cosas conviene hacerlas asi o asá. 

Yo creo que lo mejor es estudiar como resuelven los métodos en rutinas concretas, a ser posible magos de la EMM, (si es Ascanio mejor, estudiarlas a fondo, al fin y al cabo para eso compramos los libros y las notas, no para calcar las rutinas de otros mentes, sino para apendender y adquirir una manera de pensar que nos ayude a hacer nuestros propios experimentos. 

Buen personal se ha acabado juntando en este hilo.

Saludos

----------


## eidanyoson

Sip  :302: 

Pues me ha dado por pensar una tontería esta noche, y aunque no está bien estructurada os la pongo para ver que sacamos de esto:

Hemos dicho que el movimiento con trampa para el cual se aplican los otros movimientos sin trampa para "acondicionar" al público puede hacerse antes o después de los movimientos sin tramapa.

Y me dio por pensar, ¿y es mejor antes o después?. En principio puede parecer igual, pero creo que no, dependiendo del tipo de juego en el que nos movamos, me explico:

Dividamos los juegos en dos tipos, con sorpresa final o con suspense. No entro en cual es mejor, simplemente supongamos que se puedan clasificar en esos dos tipos. Pues bien, en un juego con suspense, el espectador estará CADA VEZ MAS atento a nosotros, debido a la propia tensión que creamos, cada vez se fijará más en nuestras manos, y por ende, en nuestras técnicas.
Parece evidente pues, pensar que en un juego de estas características, hacer el movimiento trampa primero y los otros después, tendrá más éxito, puesto que al espectador le costará más retroceder para encontrar una explicación, porque el final es clarísimo (sin trampas) y todo el juego (parece) se ha desarrollado igual. 

Siguiendo la misma linea de pensamiento en el caso de los juegos con sorpresa sería justo al revés, es decir, haríamos los movimientos sin trampa para condicionar a los espectadores, y cuando ya no esperan nada (no han visto nada en el juego) ¡pum! final en el que para ellos no has hecho nada.

¿Esto podría ser así o ando fatalmente desencaminado?

¿Me paso intentando hilar fino y no sircve para nada todo esto?

Pues eso  :302:

----------


## angelilliks

Esto del condicionamiento es cosa delicada. Yo creo que el condicionamiento retroactivo es una tontá como una casa en la mayoría de los sitios en que se aplica, más que nada porque no sirve para cubrir el momento tramposo, sino para diluir la sensación de trampa.

Gabi no cree siquiera en que exista el condicionamiento, y si existe tiene un efecto tan invisible que nos es inútil buscarlo (si funciona nadie se da cuenta).

Yo abarco como condicionamiento cualquier acción en magia que busque generar una experiencia sobre algo en la memoria del espectador, para rescatar la inferencia que se derivó de esta experiencia (aunque me lluevan piedros creo que en esto y en las ACA y AS Ascanio no acertó). Pero esto ya es otro tema que prometí que postearía en cuanto lo acabara de escribir.

----------


## Mistico

Así, a bote pronto, el razonamiento de Eidan me gusta. Claro que para confirmarlo, hace falta ponerlo en práctica y enfrentar esa teoría a la dura realidad. 

El condicionamiento previo creo que es muy importante, y creo que está demostrada su utilidad, en muchos y diversos juegos. Puede que no lo queramos ver como condicionamiento, pero la realidad está ahí. 

También es cierto, que para los profanos, la mayoría de los movimientos que hace un mago son "raros", es decir, no naturales, pero...¿y si les damos esa naturalidad no en el mismo juego, si no en juegos anteriores?, por ejemplo, acostumbrando a enseñar las cartas mediante una cuenta biddle, o mediante un culebreo, y dejando ver, dejando tocar, que no haya dudas. Cuando, posteriormente hacemos un juego en el que la trampa está ahí, creo que ese condicionamiento previo contribuye, de manera indispensable, a que esa fase, esa enseñada, no genere ningún tipo de dudas en el espectador.

Volviendo a lo del condicionamiento retroactivo, o a la acción de dar legitimidad a una acción previa, creo que en determinados juegos, como decía Eidan, los que generan suspense, aquellos en los que la atención del espectador y su capacidad de observación va de menos a más, porque así lo exige el juego y porque es eso lo que se busca, ese "más difícil todavía", "más lento", etc. Sí cabe el condicionamiento retroactivo. Podemos llamarlo de otra manera, porque puede que no sea un condicionamiento exactamente, o que estemos confundiendo los términos. Puede que el concepto sea otro.

P.D. Ea, ya he soltado yo la parrafada, ahora que venga alguno y trate de arreglar las tonterías que haya dicho. :P

P.D2: Agelilliks no te olvides de postear cuando termines de escribir tu análisis que me has dejado con la intriga.
Abrazos.

----------


## Khilak

Hola amigos, aqui va la opinión de un neófito!

-El condicionamiento previo (o finta) lo veo imprescindible para varios juegos donde hay una técnica. Mismamente el "Bobo switch", de los primeros juegos de monedas para aprender, se finta varias veces el movimiento sin trampa y luego se hace con trampa. Lo mismo para cosas como la cuerda cortada y recompuesta y en fin, mil cosas...

-El condicionamiento a posteriori nunca se me había ocurrido, lo veo menos útil que el previo...a priori, pero supongo que será como decís que depende del juego...

hablamos!! muy interesante este hilo!

----------


## Mistico

Bueno, pues mientras trataba de estudiar para un examen que tengo pasado mañana, he estado pensando y dándole vueltas a esto de la naturalidad condicionada y ha cambiado mi opinión.

Usamos la naturalidad condicionada para adecuar a los espectadores a un movimiento con el que posteriormente daremos cobertura a una acción tramposa ¿no es así?. Entonces yo me pregunto, ¿por qué es necesario ese condicionamiento? ¿Es que la acción en sí ya es sospechosa? Y si es sospechosa...¿por qué no tratamos de evitarla cambiando la técnica utilizada o variando la construcción del efecto de manera que nos permita no tener que utilizarla?

Por otra parte, y a raíz de lo que escribí yo antes, también se me plantea la duda de ¿cuántas veces hay que condicionar una acción para que tengamos certeza de que ya hay condicionamiento? 

Con estas preguntas en mente, y sin encontrar una respuesta satisfactoriamente motivada, no encuentro argumentos para defender, ahora, la utilización de la naturalidad condicionada.

Ea, ahora a ver quién me ayuda a que me queden más claras las cosas :P

Abrazos.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Bueno, pues mientras trataba de estudiar para un examen que tengo pasado mañana, he estado pensando y dándole vueltas a esto de la naturalidad condicionada y ha cambiado mi opinión.
> 
> Usamos la naturalidad condicionada para adecuar a los espectadores a un movimiento con el que posteriormente daremos cobertura a una acción tramposa ¿no es así?. Entonces yo me pregunto, ¿por qué es necesario ese condicionamiento? ¿Es que la acción en sí ya es sospechosa? Y si es sospechosa...¿por qué no tratamos de evitarla cambiando la técnica utilizada o variando la construcción del efecto de manera que nos permita no tener que utilizarla?
> 
> Por otra parte, y a raíz de lo que escribí yo antes, también se me plantea la duda de ¿cuántas veces hay que condicionar una acción para que tengamos certeza de que ya hay condicionamiento? 
> 
> Con estas preguntas en mente, y sin encontrar una respuesta satisfactoriamente motivada, no encuentro argumentos para defender, ahora, la utilización de la naturalidad condicionada.
> 
> Ea, ahora a ver quién me ayuda a que me queden más claras las cosas :P
> ...


La busqueda es la PUREZA del EFECTO, no tu comodidad.

Piensa a partir de ahí, introduce el concepto "conjunto gestual lógico" de un juego (Giobbi) y tachán, tienes tu respuesta.

----------


## Mistico

Markos, a ver si entiendo bien, porque no lo tengo muy claro. ¿Quieres decir que la naturalidad condicionada sólo se aplica a aquellos gestos que ya de por sí no pueden generar ningún tipo de sospecha y que lo único que se busca con condicionarlos es que ni siquiera quepa la más mínima duda?

¿Es a eso a lo que Ascanio se refiere cuando habla de gestos inocuos? 

Es decir, si para el juego necesitamos hacer el pino, que de por sí ya es sospechoso, por más que hagamos el pino está claro que no dejaremos de levantar cierta sospecha. Sin embargo, si para el juego necesitamos acomodarnos las gafas, si lo hacemos varias veces antes de utilizar ese gesto para hacer la trampa, cuando lo hagamos llamará menos la atención el gesto, dedicando menos recursos cognitivos por parte del espectador, a este hecho. ¿Es eso o me lo estoy inventando?

Bueno, eso además de decir que no hay que buscar el camino fácil.


Un abrazo.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Sé que elucubrar mentalmente sobre temas de teoría resulta muy entretenido y no lo voy a criticar. A mí también me gusta. 

Pero a fuerza de darle vueltas a las cosas se pierde el sentido práctico del tema. Y la teoría, si no es para que nos sirva en la práctica, no sirve para nada. Bueno, sí, para charlar.

Aunque el principio mágico es tan antiguo como la magia misma, el nombre de naturalidad condicionada se lo puso Ascanio. Y él dice: “_Expresemos el principio de la naturalidad condicionada así: Hay que acostumbrar al público a ver que los movimientos son siempre idénticos, haya o no trampa o acción secreta. De este modo, el movimiento no llamará la atención. Esta es la idea”_

Aunque se refiere en concreto a un pase o técnica, la primera clave es acostumbrar al público a una coreografía gestual propia del mago. Entonces el movimiento no llamará la atención del público. Recordad el ejemplo de Vallarino y otros que se ha expuesto antes sobre manejos extravagantes y que a ellos les quedan bien.
La segunda clave es no llamar la atención del público, si el movimiento es rarito en tu forma habitual de manejar, el espectador rebobinará y puede descubrir la trampa.
No le veo sentido a plantearse si se condiciona antes o después. Creo que el movimiento debe guardar armonía con toda la actuación, sea tramposo o no. Pero tendrás que empezar por condicionar esa forma de manejo desde el principio. Si solo lo haces después de hacer la trampa, y no antes, puede que ya haya sospechas fundadas de la trampa. Ver las rutinas de agua y aceite de Tamariz y Ascanio.

Otra cosa. No tiene tampoco sentido decir que la naturalidad condicionada no sirve. Hacemos cosas raras todo el tiempo, por ejemplo el culebreo, los abanicos, la manera de extirpar las cartas de la baraja, voltear una carta, mostrarla, la manera de mezclar y cuadrar…con ello ya estamos habituando a una forma extraña, pero profesional de manejar, y todo tienen que ser consecuente con nuestro estilo. No nos vale copiar un manejo que le funcionan a otro y a nosotros nos queda raro, y si lo repetimos sin trampa: ¡Más raro queda!

Si para que una técnica cuele, tenemos que cambiar nuestro estilo, a base de buscar acciones continuadas sin trampa para condicionarlo, malo. Mejor buscar otro pase que nos quede mejor. Hay muchos. 

Dicho esto: Los ejemplos más claros son el falso deposito de un objeto, y el doble lift, cuanto más parecidos sean a cómo lo haces tú, cuando no haces trampa, mejor quedarán. Por ejemplo, yo hago el pase periscópico con monedas (Pop-up) que mira que es raro, no lo condiciono previamente, y queda estupendamente, porque en mí es normal esa forma rara de manipular las monedas.

----------


## Mistico

> Sé que elucubrar mentalmente sobre temas de teoría resulta muy entretenido y no lo voy a criticar. A mí también me gusta. 
> 
> Pero a fuerza de darle vueltas a las cosas se pierde el sentido práctico del tema. Y la teoría, si no es para que nos sirva en la práctica, no sirve para nada. Bueno, sí, para charlar.


Completamente de acuerdo. Yo creo que la aplicación práctica de este tema radica en cuán útil es, y cuales son los pros y los contras. Vale, estoy haciendo de abogado del diablo, es más, no estoy de acuerdo al 100% con lo que voy a ir diciendo, pero creo que hay que planteárselo.




> Aunque el principio mágico es tan antiguo como la magia misma, el nombre de naturalidad condicionada se lo puso Ascanio. Y él dice: “_Expresemos el principio de la naturalidad condicionada así: Hay que acostumbrar al público a ver que los movimientos son siempre idénticos, haya o no trampa o acción secreta. De este modo, el movimiento no llamará la atención. Esta es la idea”_
> 
> Aunque se refiere en concreto a un pase o técnica, la primera clave es acostumbrar al público a una coreografía gestual propia del mago. Entonces el movimiento no llamará la atención del público. Recordad el ejemplo de Vallarino y otros que se ha expuesto antes sobre manejos extravagantes y que a ellos les quedan bien.
> La segunda clave es no llamar la atención del público, si el movimiento es rarito en tu forma habitual de manejar, el espectador rebobinará y puede descubrir la trampa.


Entonces el fin es que el movimiento no llame la atención a base de acostumbrar/habituar/condicionar al espectador mediante movimientos idénticos anteriores, pero...yo me pregunto ¿y por qué no va a llamar la atención el primer movimiento? ¿No puede resultarle, al espectador, sospechoso ese primer movimiento que busca condicionar y, de esa manera, influir negativamente en la consecución de la llamada atmósfera mágica?. ¿Existe alguna garantía de que eso no va a pasar?




> FONT=Calibri]Otra cosa. No tiene tampoco sentido decir que la naturalidad condicionada no sirve. Hacemos cosas raras todo el tiempo, por ejemplo el culebreo, los abanicos, la manera de extirpar las cartas de la baraja, voltear una carta, mostrarla, la manera de mezclar y cuadrar…con ello ya estamos habituando a una forma extraña, pero profesional de manejar, y todo tienen que ser consecuente con nuestro estilo. No nos vale copiar un manejo que le funcionan a otro y a nosotros nos queda raro, y si lo repetimos sin trampa: ¡Más raro queda![/FONT]


De acuerdo, eso sería ¿a largo plazo?, lo que no me queda claro del todo es lo de conseguir condicionar en un juego, por ejemplo.




> Si para que una técnica cuele, tenemos que cambiar nuestro estilo, a base de buscar acciones continuadas sin trampa para condicionarlo, malo. Mejor buscar otro pase que nos quede mejor. Hay muchos.


Entonces, si hay que cambiar la construcción de un juego porque la técnica que hay que emplear no casa con nuestro estilo, se cambia. 

Muchas gracias por la respuesta Luis Vicente, yo continúo haciendo de abogado del diablo, a ver si conseguimos sacarle algo más de jugo al tema.

Abrazos.

----------


## MJJMarkos

> Markos, a ver si entiendo bien, porque no lo tengo muy claro. ¿Quieres decir que la naturalidad condicionada sólo se aplica a aquellos gestos que ya de por sí no pueden generar ningún tipo de sospecha y que lo único que se busca con condicionarlos es que ni siquiera quepa la más mínima duda?
> 
> ¿Es a eso a lo que Ascanio se refiere cuando habla de gestos inocuos? 
> 
> Es decir, si para el juego necesitamos hacer el pino, que de por sí ya es sospechoso, por más que hagamos el pino está claro que no dejaremos de levantar cierta sospecha. Sin embargo, si para el juego necesitamos acomodarnos las gafas, si lo hacemos varias veces antes de utilizar ese gesto para hacer la trampa, cuando lo hagamos llamará menos la atención el gesto, dedicando menos recursos cognitivos por parte del espectador, a este hecho. ¿Es eso o me lo estoy inventando?
> 
> Bueno, eso además de decir que no hay que buscar el camino fácil.
> 
> 
> Un abrazo.


Tu pregunta es "por qué no variar la técnica o la construcción del efecto para no usar la naturalidad condicionada?". Ahora pega mi respuesta a continuación de esa pregunta y piensa.

Pureza del efecto + conjunto lógico de gestos. Es un poco tarde para escribir tanto, invitame a unas cervezas y te lo explico xD.

----------


## cire652

Interesante tema, da mucho de si...

Sobre la naturalidad condicionada Gabi (de barcelona) tiene una teoria que da mucho que pensar, dice algo así:

El mago hace un movimiento en que no hace trampa para condicionar otro que realizara posteriormente de la misma manera y realizando la trampa. 
Entonces, puede que el espectador no dude del movimiento donde se ha hecho la trampa, ¿ Pero quien nos dice a nosotros que no valla a dudar del primer movimiento aun si en este no se ha hecho trampa alguna?

Espero haberme explicado bien, aunque como he dicho antes, un tema así da mucho que pensar.

Saludos!!

----------

